# Fran Paris alcanzó los 3.000!!!!!



## Eva Maria

Fran Paris, l'homme aux lunettes de soleil, ha llegado a 3.000 posts!!!

Ya eres triple milenario!!!!!

Con tus breves, concisas y precisas respuestas nos vas ofreciendo poco a poco tus amplios conocimientos.

3.000 bisous, beijinhos, besos!!!!

Eva Maria


----------



## josepbadalona

* *

*¡  **Muchas felicidades y sigue aportándonos tus valiosas respuestas ....** !*

**


----------



## chics

*Felicidades, Fran !!!!!!*

Y muchas gracias por tus (très) miles de aportaciones!


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

Je vois que Fran Paris contribue avec autant de bonheur au forum hispanophone qu'à l'anglophone.

Very many congratulations, Monsieur!


----------



## zaby

Félicitations !

Au vu de tes lunettes de soleil, je suppose qu'il fait toujours beau chez toi , alors pour fêter ton postiversaire, je te propose un ... géant, avec bien sûr une ...


----------



## misstic

Toutes mes félicitations  Cela ne fait pas bien longtemps que je suis membre, mais vos interventions ont d'ores et déjà enrichi ma vie virtuelle... surtout lorsque vous songez à escalader la tour Eiffel en tutu/pointes en considérant que _ce n'est pas gagné_ mais en _gardant l'espoir quand même _  Permettez-moi donc cette modeste contribution - sans oublier ceci - au record à venir ! 
Dans l'attente du plaisir de lire vos prochains posts...


----------



## tie-break

Félicitations !
Tes messages sont toujours très precieux 

Mais pour ton escalade de la tour Eiffel n'oublie pas qu'il faut tout d'abord un bon entraînement !
ça te dit de commencer par là  ?


----------



## Gévy

¡Felicidades, Fran!

¿Cuándo te retrataron así? : 

Eso de ser famoso... Flash, flash... 

Que tu inspiración no decaiga y nos sigas aportando tu simpática y preciada ayuda. 

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## totor

voilà, les amis!

j'ai trouvé une photo de fran petit enfant, et je me hâte de vous la faire connaître.

*¡tres mil saludos, fran!*​


----------



## FranParis

*Eva Maria* - Ce que je prefère, c'est la dernière phrase de ton post.
J'en rajoute un peu plus : baci, bussi, smooch.

*Josep* - J'apprecie énormement tes souhaits et je te remercie du fond du coeur. Le reste du message est superfétatoire, cela va de soi...

*Chics *- T'es vraiment un chic type!

*Nil* - Quand on connaît le bonheur dans une langue, que dire du bonheur dans cinq ou six, sans compter la verte, la fourrée, etc! Merci l'ami!

*Zaby* - Ces lunettes ont vu la lumière de mille soleils mais j'en ai surtout besoin pour l'éclat du feu du barbecue..Merci!

*Misstic* - Il faut toujours penser en dehors de la boîte (de tutus), l'imagination au pouvoir! 

*Tie-break* - Ton petit exercice ne me fait pas peur! Gravir les pentes de la connaissance, grimper sur des monceaux d'informations, vaincre les sommets de la technique, parvenir sur les cimes du savoir, ça, c'est bien plus ardu!
C'est pas gagné, mais bon, on garde l'espoir.

*Gévy* - Il y a fameux et fameux. Et même fumeux! Merci, mon amie!

*Totor* - je suis sûr que tu as des complicités! Où as tu pu te procurer cette photo?


----------



## Vanda

Fran, eu perdi a festa?! A culpa é sua, que sumiu do nosso cantinho!
Deixe de ser egoísta e compartilhe mais conosco também, tá? 
Passe lá pra um cafezinho!  E que venham mais 3000 rapidinho!!


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Mieux vaut tard que jamais... dit-on... (heureusement que quelqu'un a déjà inventé la formule )

Merci Fran pour ta présence parmi nous.
Un beso
Martine


----------



## FranParis

*Vanda* - eu de vez em quando passo por lá, p'ro cafézinho. Tomarei a via verde para chegar mais depressa. Obrigado!

*Martine* - Comment pourrait-il en être autrement, je suis en si bonne compagnie! Bises, ma chère!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

J'ai mis un peu de temps car je cherchais lequel de tes (nombreux) jeux de mots je pouvais illustrer.  
Je les comprends pas tous toujours du premier coup, mais c'est agréable de voir apparaître ton pseudo dans les fils. Quelques fois un challenge, quelques fois une franche rigolade. Et toujours une information utile.


----------



## geve

Féloches, F. !
On s'est pas croisés beaucoup, ces derniers temps. Je te soupçonne d'avoir succombé aux attraits de la sangria.  Mais je ne te blâme pas, va  Qui pourrait résister aux charmes de l'ambiance ensoleillée du forum grenouillo-espingouin ? Bonne continuación, donc.


----------



## Nil-the-Frogg

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> J'ai mis un peu de temps car je cherchais lequel de tes (nombreux) jeux de mots je pouvais illustrer.


Je pense avoir deviné de quel jeu de mots il s'agit. Enfin, on verrat bien  .


----------



## itka

A cette grande occasion, un message pour toi, ici.


----------



## FranParis

*Geve* - Si tu ajoutes tes attraits à tous les autres, comment ne pas succomber? Bises!

*Nil* - On peut, en effet, se demander si c'est du lard ou du cochon..

*Itka *- Comme on fait son lit on se couche. On se verra à l'arrêt bus. Merci!


----------



## Punky Zoé

FranParis said:


> J'aurais dit comme Zoé...



Moi, j'en veux encore des comme ça, 3000 et plus si affinités .

Bon postiversaire, Francis, mais 3000 (et des vrais, des rédigés, des - bien - sentis ), déjà, ça m'épate .

Pour terminer un smiley/souriard spécial Francis , mais de face pas de profil


----------



## FranParis

*KaRiNe *- J'ai attendu un peu avant de te répondre. J'ai cherché le jeu de mots parfait, la perle qui pourrait se marier avec ton élégance naturelle, à laquelle tu es si encline, l'étincelle divine, la coruscance ultime. 

Que nenni! L'incommensurabilité de la tache m'a fait ployer. L'eu-je trouvé que je me serais posé la question: est-ce un challenge ou une franche rigolade? Et l'incertitude aurait fait s'évaporer la délicieuse frénesie de la découverte.

Aussi te remercie-je simplement, avec l'élan de l'amitié...

(Tu ne perds rien pour attendre).

*Zoé* - Mes pattes se traînent lamentablement derrière la clarté de tes réponses, à tel point que je ne puis qu'agréer avec tes posts (j'aurais dit comme toi)..
Merci et 3000 bisous!


----------



## Thomas1

Félicitations et bon postiversaire, Fran Paris.

Merci pour ton aide. C'est toujour un plaisire de lire tes posts et de te croiser ici. 


Thomas


----------



## FranParis

- Dziń dobre, Thomas! C'est un plaisir de pouvoir t'aider! 

Dziękuję!


----------



## Calamitintin

C'est pas comme si j'étais en retard mais ma belle-mère est enceinte et le mariage a été annulé alors je pouvais pas être là en plus y'avait des bouchons sur le 4ème périph de Pékin alors...hem...
Bon Postiversaire 
++
Cal


----------



## Víctor Pérez

*Fran*, content toujours de te voir!
Victor


----------

